# Notice: ONLINE SHOW!



## Marty (Apr 13, 2012)

i just wanted to let you all know that YES, we will be holding another ONLINE SHOW right here again!!!

Plans are not in place as of right now but I am looking towards a mid-summer show date.

Soon as I get things organized, I'll post all the information right here so please keep checking back on this forum.

Love to All!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Apr 18, 2012)

I really enjoyed last years show. Can't wait for this one !


----------

